# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo ongezond is reizen met het vliegtuig

## FRANCOIS580

*De komende weken en maanden stappen ongetwijfeld weer enkele honderdduizenden landgenoten op het vliegtuig richting sneeuw, of naar een zonnige of exotische vakantiebestemming. Dat is uiteraard niets om zich ongerust over te maken. Het vliegtuig is immers met voorsprong het meest veilige transportmiddel. Maar wat zijn de gevolgen ervan op je gezondheid? Zijn vliegtuigreizen dan nog zo veilig? De jongste tijd wordt steeds meer wetenschappelijk onderzoek gedaan naar de invloed van vliegreizen op je gezondheid, en daarbij kwamen toch wel enkele verrassende resultaten uit de bus. Wat zijn precies de gezondheidseffecten van reizen met het vliegtuig, en kun je er zélf iets aan doen om gezond voet op de begane grond te zetten? Hoe ongezond is reizen met het vliegtuig dan wél?*


*(Francois580)*


Uit al deze wetenschappelijke onderzoeken blijkt dat er jaarlijks méér vliegtuigpassagiers overlijden als gevolg van medische complicaties aan boord, dan dat er passagiers omkomen tijdens vliegtuigongevallen. Deze onderzoeken leerden dat reizen met het vliegtuig lang niet zo gezond is dan men ons wil doen geloven. 


*Grootste risico's voor hart- en kankerpatiënten, en...*﻿ 


﻿De meest levensbedreigende gevolgen van een vlucht zijn hart- en herseninfarcten, longembolies, en diepe veneuze tromboses. Het verrassende is ongetwijfeld dat al deze gebeurtenissen zich meestal gedurende de eerste dagen na een vlucht voordoen. De gezondheidsrisico's zijn veruit het grootst voor zowel hart- als kankerpatiënten, maar ook zwaargewichten en obese personen, zeventigplussers en zelfs atleten nemen grote risico's. De oorzaak dat zelfs topsportlui tijdens hun vele vliegtuigreizen aan gezondheidsrisico's worden blootgesteld, moet gezocht worden in hun trage bloedcirculatie in rust. Dat vergroot de kans op bloedklonters (trombose) aanzienlijk. Voor zwangere vrouwen die een hormoonvervangende therapie volgen, mensen met een genetische aanleg voor diepe veneuze trombose en diegenen die minder dan één maand voor hun vlucht een medische ingreep ondergingen, zijn vliegtuigreizen sterk af te raden. Dat is ook zo voor astmapatiënten en zij die kampen met dichtgeslibde aders. Hun hersen- als hartactiviteit is sterk vermindert als gevolg van een lagere zuurstoftoevoer.



*Baby's en kinderen extra kwetsbaar*


Bij ziekte zie je beter af van reizen met het vliegtuig, zelfs als je verkouden bent.../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...vliegtuig.html

----------


## Raimun

> *De komende weken en maanden stappen ongetwijfeld weer enkele honderdduizenden landgenoten op het vliegtuig richting sneeuw, of naar een zonnige of exotische vakantiebestemming. Dat is uiteraard niets om zich ongerust over te maken. Het vliegtuig is immers met voorsprong het meest veilige transportmiddel. Maar wat zijn de gevolgen ervan op je gezondheid? Zijn vliegtuigreizen dan nog zo veilig? De jongste tijd wordt steeds meer wetenschappelijk onderzoek gedaan naar de invloed van vliegreizen op je gezondheid, en daarbij kwamen toch wel enkele verrassende resultaten uit de bus. Wat zijn precies de gezondheidseffecten van reizen met het vliegtuig, en kun je er zélf iets aan doen om gezond voet op de begane grond te zetten? Hoe ongezond is reizen met het vliegtuig dan wél?*
> 
> 
> *(Francois580)*
> 
> 
> Uit al deze wetenschappelijke onderzoeken blijkt dat er jaarlijks méér vliegtuigpassagiers overlijden als gevolg van medische complicaties aan boord, dan dat er passagiers omkomen tijdens vliegtuigongevallen. Deze onderzoeken leerden dat reizen met het vliegtuig lang niet zo gezond is dan men ons wil doen geloven. 
> 
> 
> ...


hej Francios580...
die ; "" leefgezonder ...??? "" lijkt mij 'n zeer ongezonde side !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dan zou wik van jou wel graag een deskundige uitleg vernemen daar die side op drie maanden tijd een wereldwijde Google ranking in de zoekmachines kreeg...

----------


## Raimun

@ Francois ....
Wil even aan geven dat mijn reaktie niet naar jou toe gericht is .
Wel over het betreffende artikel ! 

Ik heb inderdaad eerst die side bezocht , alvorens te reageren ! 
Het eerste wat mij opviel was ;; " wil je meer informatie over bedoelde blog , krijg je gewoon de melding dat het* geweigerd is door " Leefgezonder*..."daar het *niet voldoet aan hun "" beleidsregels !!!"""* 

Hij / zij die het artikel geschreven heeft ? ..heeft dit gevonden op 'n andere side !!!..en het volledig uit z'n context getrokken !!!
ofwel uit onkunde , ofwel om paniek te zaaien ???? Ligt er vingerdik op !!! 
Zoals het bij alles is ; zijn er ook bij " vliegen " bepaalde risico's ..en ook risicopatiënten ....
Hieronder plak ik de link , waar je het ( waarschijnlijk ?) oorspronkelijke artikel kan vinden !! ...het verschil zal je wel opvallen !! 

Het gaat meestal niet om de " Kwantiteit " van 'n side !! wel om de " kwaliteit "
...in vele gevallen , dekt de vlag de lading niet !!!!

http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...art&art_id=104

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Alvast bedankt. Uit dit alles blijkt dat beide auteurs van een verschillend standpunt uitgaan. Daar is overigens niks mis mee. En hiermee acht ik deze over- en weer- discussie als gesloten.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Jij geeft me trouwens zelf gelijk door te stellen dat er inderdaad risicogroepen zijn. Ik heb het hier inderdaad over de mogelijke risicogroepen tijdens vliegreizen. Daar is niets mis mee, want de aangehaalde groepen zijn ook risicopatiënten...

----------

